# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Free Catfish Presentation, San Diego, March 13th



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

This Sunday, March 13th, 6:30 PM in room 101 of the Casa del Prado in Balboa Park, San Diego (Next to the Zoo). The San Diego Tropical Fish Society presents ''Corydoras catfish,'' a presentation given by Ron Jackson, who will also be bringing many rare corydoras and aspidoras catfish for auction. Free to attend, tons of fun! Info, directions: [email protected], www.sandiegotropicalfish.com, 619-281-3474 Big auction of fish, plants and equipment too!

FRESHWATER CORYDORAS CATFISH!!
Meeting Schedule:

6:30 PM Auction of many tropical fish, live plants, equipment, live foods, etc., all brought in by members. You do not have to be a member to bid and buy, please bring cash.

7:00 PM: Club announcements and other interesting fish stuff!

7:15 PM: Our mini fish show of fish brought in by members to compete against each other. This month is FANCY GUPPIES and OLD WORLD CICHLIDS.

7:30 PM: Ron Jackson will give his awesome presentation on Corydoras Catfish, including tons of great photos! Following Ron's presentation, there will be another mini auction of rare and exciting corydoras catfish brought to the club by Ron!

Following Ron's Catfish presentation, we will break for refreshments. Following snacks, is our monthly raffle table of great fish prizes, tickets are only 25c and everyone usually wins, sometimes more than once! Prizes include fish tanks, new equipment, fish foods, live fish, plants, snails, live foods, more! Prizes are a wide assortment of great things that were donated to the club by manufacturers, bought by the club to raffle off, and also neat fish and things brought in and donated by club members.

I have a great little map I can email you with directions if needed too, my email is [email protected] See you there!

Come have some tropical fish fun at The San Diego Tropical Fish Society! We meet the second Sunday of every month, rain or shine, at 6:30 PM in Room 101 of the Casa del Prado in Balboa Park, San Diego (next to the San Diego Zoo). Free to attend, children welcome! We have fish, plants, and fish supplies auctions, raffles, programs and guest speakers, field trips, tropical fish shows, live demonstrations, contests, and more! Relaxed and welcoming environment, casual, food too! For more info, you can call our information line at 619-281-3474, visit our website at www.SanDiegoTropicalFish.com or email me at [email protected]! See you there!


----------

